# Leaffish compilation video



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.softlab.ece.ntua.gr/~sivann/pub...leaffishvid.wmv

Here ya go... Enjoy all. 
This ones for you innes.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Great video. Well planted tank also.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

that fish is kick ass where did you get it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, Jeff









Now I want a few of those fish even more: I really hope one of the pet stores in my area will get some in the future...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow impressive video, Thanks very much, and I cant wait to see more from you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

HOLY CRAP! Awesome....where are oyu putting these innes....we need to keep track of these great non piranha vids!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that thing is straight up bad ass taken down feeders with a quickness

there was on shot i could even tell the fish was right there


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

great vid

i miss my leaffish


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

That thing was lighting fast. alot of time i could not see him untill he struck. Nice vid.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

maybe i should start a leaffish tank


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

BAD ANDY said:


> that fish is kick ass where did you get it?


 Ordered it from lfs. Ive seen them for sale out there on the net. Around 14-20 dollars.

Anyone else out there own some of these leaffish??


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet Vid


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> HOLY CRAP! Awesome....where are oyu putting these innes....we need to keep track of these great non piranha vids!


 I'm on it already, we have a pinned thread in this forum


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The scary thing is that I've recently seen _Monocirrhus_ for sale at PetCo as well as a number of more reputable local shops in the Dallas area. The salesperson at Petco had no idea what kind of fish it was or of the fact that Leaf Fish only eat live food. I watched her as she tried to feed it freeze-dried krill and man was she surprised when they didn't eat the stuff.

Don't get one of these characters unless you're prepared to feed it up to 1000 feeder guppies a year!!!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> The scary thing is that I've recently seen _Monocirrhus_ for sale at PetCo as well as a number of more reputable local shops in the Dallas area. The salesperson at Petco had no idea what kind of fish it was or of the fact that Leaf Fish only eat live food. I watched her as she tried to feed it freeze-dried krill and man was she surprised when they didn't eat the stuff.
> 
> Don't get one of these characters unless you're prepared to feed it up to 1000 feeder guppies a year!!!


 No guppies. Guppies are prone to TB and easily pass it on to the leaffish. Mine only eat fish and ghost shrimp. I have been feeding the fish flakes right before I feed them to the leafs to try and supplement their diet somewhat. Mine do eat live fish everyday. Its worth the .15 cents though.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Um....you say yours eat only "fish and ghost shrimp". When did guppies cease to be fish?? What KIND of fish are you providing the _Monocirrhus_?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> Um....you say yours eat only "fish and ghost shrimp". When did guppies cease to be fish?? What KIND of fish are you providing the _Monocirrhus_?


 yea shoulda clarified that a bit. Goldfish and platys. Make sure you treat them and pull out any sick feeders too.


----------

